# Testing SA-12 Prototype



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

*Sundown Audio SA-12 Prototype*
*600-watts RMS / 2.5" Coil / D4 configuration*
*Estimated MSRP* - $200 USD
*ETA* - Don't have one yet!




























Yes, it will have "Sundown Audio" on the dust cap by the time it reaches production.

Designed to be used as a pair with the SAE-1200D.

Will first be available in 12s when production is ready, then other sizes later (no 8s or 18s).

May see some changes before production but you get the idea 

-----

*INITIAL TESTING TODAY:*

I used the old test box from the VW in the Jeep... which is ~2 cubes tuned around 30-35 Hz or so, port nearly touching the hatch (eg: very poor setup for getting numbers).

Peak still @ 50 Hz -- 138.3 dB with ~720 watts or so.

I played music with constant power from 500 - 720 watts clamped in this box for 5-10 minutes. Woofer did not display any mechanical stress except on 720-watt peaks -- will probably make the magnet stack taller for production to avoid that as the coil can contact the back plate at 26.25mm of excursion, which I was able to achieve.

I also played the 50 Hz tone for several minutes at the same power level as before - score stayed pretty constant.

I then turned the frequency up to 60 Hz and let it play... didn't really clamp the power at first but about 20 seconds in I got curious. Sub was seeing 1800+ watts clamped power and by the time I hit pause was doing so for about 40 seconds or so. Sub is still just fine.

So... probably 15 minutes or so of at least 500 watts and as much as 1800 watts on sine wave material and no issues at all.

Design seems to be meeting it's goals so far.

I want to make a top plate for my SPL box to see what it does in there as well just for kicks 

*PS:* I made a mistake on my spec sheet for the factory... forgot to tell them to make the coils D4 so I got S8 coils... I have two 3000s strapped on it to get this power level smile.gif

Oh yah... and most importantly the driver sounds pretty darn good to. This test box is tuned low so I was able to get a feel for the sound a typical customer will experience and I am pleased with it.

-----

*FURTHER TESTING:*

178 volts / 9.5 amps clamped peak... 9.4 ohms per amp calculated... 1691 watts.

Can't get any more juice than that at 50 Hz in my SPL box. The woofer was NOT showing any signs of mechanical strain @ the 50 Hz burp frequency in this box -- the sub has more in it and, for that matter, should probably be in a smaller box as this is my 15" woofer SPL box  So I am very pleased with it.

145.2 dB score in the SPL box.

I kept playing it for a while at the same level... probably a few minutes. Still no issues with the sub. 




























The top plate has a gap under it as I used some neoprene foam as a gasket since it is just temporary.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

This is not really an SPL driver but I am abuse testing it as I always do with any new product  Still pretty loud too, though!

The only changes that may be in order:

1) 10mm taller magnet stack to make bottoming the coil impossible.
2) Moving the back plate vent holes inward towards the pole.

Other than that I am very satisfied with the results.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So is this meant to be a daily "beater" sub? Better off for ported or sealed? Any rough T/S specs for us to look at? Thanks for sharing your new toys Jake. Seems like you are on track to make some really nice stuff for the first quarter of '09.

Zach


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> So is this meant to be a daily "beater" sub? Better off for ported or sealed? Any rough T/S specs for us to look at? Thanks for sharing your new toys Jake. Seems like you are on track to make some really nice stuff for the first quarter of '09.
> 
> Zach


Zach,

Fs is low 30s, Qts is right at 0.5 or so - can be used sealed or ported.

Qts will likely drop just under 0.5 with the additional 10mm magnet stack for production - and may drop further with Fs during break-in.

VAS is right around 40 - 45 L

I'll measure T/S again after I break it in further.

Yep, its a "daily beater" so to speak 

Has 16mm linear x-max by FEA also.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool score! 

Haha, you know you're going to get crap for putting two 3000D's on it and only doing a 145.  Because you know, it's not about the impedance load...it's about how big the amps are physically. Two 3000D's...psh.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Cool score!
> 
> Haha, you know you're going to get crap for putting two 3000D's on it and only doing a 145.  Because you know, it's not about the impedance load...it's about how big the amps are physically. Two 3000D's...psh.


*laughs*

I know, right ?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Because honestly, my Audax 5.25's will do a 150 with two 3000D's strapped to it.  ...and you only managed a 145. Pansy.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmmm, VBA from 5.25's? Now that's tyte son!!!!! ROFL!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Nick is the master of VBA


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

VBA with a single 5.25. 'das right foo! 'das haa eye be rollin.

...ok, enough of that.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, if this thread didn't go from interesting to 3 good ol' boys from Carolina talkin' trash. LOL!


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey im not too far from NC. Do you think i could drop by and check out some of your setup if im guna be in the area?


----------

